# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion dv9000 Display Problems



## para.lax

I would really appreciate some input as to what might be going on with my display. 

Here is what my system looks like:

HP Pavilion dv9000
Windows Vista Home 32bit
Intel Core Duo 2.2
2 gigs RAM
Nvidia GeForce 8600m GS (256mb)
17 inch Widescreen 

The Problem:

Yesterday I went to start my computer and it booted normally, except the screen was dead. I don't mean black, just dead. So I hooked up an external monitor, and it works fine.

What I've tried so far:

I used system restore to return to a previous restore point, rolled back my video drivers, ran a complete virus scan (definitions up to date), and checked my display settings. This worked for a few hours, then I got up this morning and it was dead again! Under the display settings it shows the laptop monitor to be inactive, and I can't activate it under any circumstances. So, to make sure it wasn't a driver issue or something, I ran a complete restore, back to factory conditions. No dice- I still have the same problem. I'm afraid it's a hardware issue....

Any ideas? School starts next Tuesday for me, and I NEED this laptop to work- I'm a computer tech major and it won't do for me to have no computer to work on....:sour:


----------



## Madcatz

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 Display Problems*

does the display come on so you can see the bios window and go off when windows starts to load up? or do you see absolutley nothing at all unless an external is plugged in?


if you can't see anything at all unless an external is hooked up, then it could be the motherboard, inverter, or lcd panel. being as the external works, I would look at the other two first.

if you are able to see the bios screen every time you power on the laptop without the external hooked up, then most likely its not a hardware issue.


----------



## craigwatanabe

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 Display Problems*

This series of laptops have inverter and fluorescent bulb issues. The bulbs go out, and in my case both the bulb and inverter went out. Restoring your system won't have any effect on it since you've indicated an external monitor worked fine with it.


----------



## para.lax

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 Display Problems*

Its the strangest thing- I don't have any bios or loading information display at all. The screen appears totally dead. Yet I don't think it is a dead inverter or fluorescent bulb, and here's why: I accidentally discorvered earlier today that if I apply a small amount of pressure laterally to the monitor, it will occassionally "come to life" if I use the Fn + F4 keys. But, this is only temporary. As soon as I restart the computer, or I shut the lid and open it again, presto! It's dead. It kind of leads me to believe that there may be a loose connection? Is that really feasible?


----------



## para.lax

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 Display Problems*

I also forgot to mention that if I jave an external monitor hooked up, the bios information appears on it.


----------



## craigwatanabe

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 Display Problems*

If you were to take the laptop out in bright sunlight and view it at an angle can you see the display minus the backlight? If so you probably have loose connection powering the fluorescent tube or the inverter.

If you cannot see anything at all then you may have an LCD issue, but the problem is definately in the lid portion of your laptop and more than likely a connection issue.


----------



## para.lax

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 Display Problems*

No, I can't see it in the bright sunlight; plus it isn't even registering as having a monitor other than an external one hooked up. It must be a connection somewhere. I believe that the backpack I have been transporting it in is probably to blame- even though it is designed to carry a laptop, I have been carrying an astronomical amount of textbooks in it as well. I could see how all of that extra weight could have put it something out of kilter. I'll invest in a seperate laptop case, just in case (no pun intended). Any suggestions? Luckily it is still under warranty (sp?) so I am having it sent in for service. Thank you guys for all of your help. I really appreciate all of your input. :grin:


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 Display Problems*



para.lax said:


> No, I can't see it in the bright sunlight; plus it isn't even registering as having a monitor other than an external one hooked up. It must be a connection somewhere. I believe that the backpack I have been transporting it in is probably to blame- even though it is designed to carry a laptop, I have been carrying an astronomical amount of textbooks in it as well. I could see how all of that extra weight could have put it something out of kilter. I'll invest in a seperate laptop case, just in case (no pun intended). Any suggestions? Luckily it is still under warranty (sp?) so I am having it sent in for service. Thank you guys for all of your help. I really appreciate all of your input. :grin:


-- try this link below if it matches the behavior of your laptop:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us


----------



## para.lax

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 Display Problems*

It does! Thank you very much. I'm glad to know that it isn't just me going through this


----------



## ecuajosh

this is the *worst* laptop ever made (pavilion dv9000 cto)i paid almost 2000.i'm sending to get service once again beacuse of this video problem.i'm glad i purchased this extra year of warranty.
issues:1 videocard problem.2 battery not charging.3 dead hardrive.4 dead pixels on my screen (you could see the spacebar mark on the scrren)got replaced.5 processor fan replaced and bios replaced 6 plastic top got cracked and got replaced,7 something wrong with motherboard,8 and once again video problem the need to replace something inside


----------



## cheflarry

there is a known problem with the mother board. Hp is fixing mine for free hope you read this i know you posted this months ago. My pc is way out of warenty but they are still fixing it.


----------

